# Swine flu vaccine containing Thiomersal



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello !,

I have been reading with interest the conversation between Pippi Longstocking and Maz, but of course I can't join in as it is an "ask a ...." board.  I am 22 weeks pg so am interested in this issue too.

Re the vaccine that contains Thiomersal, at the beginning of the conversation Maz says: "It (one of the vaccines) also contains Thiomersal, which if possible should be avoided in pregnancy (although it can be given if necessary)".

Then later on Pippilongstocking says that someone on FF had been told by a health professional that Thiomersal can cause m/c.    Maz says that this is not the case.  

Maz, are you able to tell us why Thiomersal should be avoided in pregnancy then ?  What potential problems can it cause if it isn't m/c. ?

Thanks !!
Bluebell xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bluebell,

Full info on swine flu and vaccine available via  CLICK HERE 

Info on risks of thiomersal which have never been proven available via  CLICK HERE  and  HERE 

Hope this helps 

Maz x

/links


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Maz,
This is really helpful.  
It is such a tough decision though still.
I am nearly 23 weeks, but lost a twin at 16 weeks and have had so many cycles of IVF and DE IVF that I am so paranoid about harming my baby.  I will most likely have the vaccine but it is not an easy decision.
Thanks for helping though.
Bluebell xxx


----------

